# Canelo Alvarez to GGG: "155 or no fight"



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22235.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

I knew this was going to happen.



bballchump11 said:


> Personally I feel like GGG isn't even going to fight Cotto/Canelo next. If Cotto wins, the fight will fall apart over a catchweight. If Canelo wins, he'll say he isn't a real middleweight yet and fight Timothy Bradley at 154.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck canela


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

just when i was starting to like the guy


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

What a joke. If he, or Cotto, for that matter, want to travel this route of constantly fighting at a limit of 155, then neither deserve to call themselves a mw, and especially a MW champion.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Saul Vaginalez.

Whooda' thunkit?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Quack.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

what a ***


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If Canelo beats Cotto, then still insist on this catchweight, Mauricio should strip him of the belt and just hand it to Golovkin.

This literally needs to happen, or the WBC becomes a joke.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I told you motherfuckers. If it happens, there will be a catchweight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canela is a ****** and so is his fucking made up division. Told y'all he didn't want none of GGG.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GGG should juat sign up and come in at 160 anyway. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Canelo aint giving up that 155 lb championship.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

They running scurreddd of GGG.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Uh-oh. We all figured Cotto is smaller and would make trouble with a catch-weight but Canelo insisting on such a low one before he even fights Cotto is disheartening. The WBC Will likely strip the winner or allow a slight catchweight. If Cotto vacates or loses he can just retire but Canelo has nowhere to go but up and seems Too big for 154 but "not ready" for 160? I think he'll have to suck it up sooner rather than later, his body is stocky and growing.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxing is shit.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Should obviously happen at 160 because of the belt (if Canelo wins). A catchweight wasn't unexpected though but I would've thought it'd be more than just 1lb above the division below. 157 would have been negotiable I'm sure.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I see Cotto beating Canelo anyways, although if I had to choose who would give GGG the tougher fight, I'd say Canelo. Fighters have too much say now a days.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

boo

Dosent Canelo weigh more on fight night than Golovkin...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Why are two guys being allowed to fight for the lineal title when none of them want to fight at that weight?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22235.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> I knew this was going to happen.


And when was Canelo the "Jr Welterweight Champ"?
When he beat Lopez?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's embarrassing. Oscar, who started at 135 went up and eventually took on BHop. It's a catchweight yes, but Oscar.was never a middleweight and he never was scared to challenge the champion.

Canelo should learn something from his promoter.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

What a fucking joke. GGG should just accept so Canelo has to put another roadblock. I'm back to hoping Cotto wins now. Honestly though, fuck them both, they should be stripped of the title if they won't defend at the weight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Why are two guys being allowed to fight for the lineal title when none of them want to fight at that weight?


Because money.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Didnt actually expect this from Canelo

After Golovkin fights Johnson and then maybe Andy Lee, hes going to have to go up to 160


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Uh-oh. We all figured Cotto is smaller and would make trouble with a catch-weight but Canelo insisting on such a low one before he even fights Cotto is disheartening. The WBC Will likely strip the winner or allow a slight catchweight. If Cotto vacates or loses he can just retire but Canelo has nowhere to go but up and seems Too big for 154 but "not ready" for 160? I think he'll have to suck it up sooner rather than later, his body is stocky and growing.


Didn't he also want to fight Cotto at a catchweight of 157 lbs.? :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Canelo showing himself up here. Doesn't he and his promoter bang on about how they like to take challenges - I guess that only applies when they are favourites to win and have the advantages in their own corner.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I saw this coming.

GGG is stuck in a very awkward situation right now.

I don't see the WBC stripping a high profile Mexican fighter like Alvarez.

Either GGG moves up and gets beat up by Ward, or stay in Bumland and get weight drained and beat up by a ginger..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> I saw this coming.
> 
> GGG is stuck in a very awkward situation right now.
> 
> ...


It could go the other way as Canelo wont be able to make weight long, I reckon he'll struggle with 155 against Cotto (and I think he'll lose anyway) and have to move up to middleweight anyway. Golovkin can go after Lee and make himself the man at MW where noone will take Canelos claim as serious and he'll have to fight nobodies with no big fights on the horizon as GGG has pretty much cleaned up the division already.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It could go the other way as Canelo wont be able to make weight long, I reckon he'll struggle with 155 against Cotto (and I think he'll lose anyway) and have to move up to middleweight anyway. Golovkin can go after Lee and make himself the man at MW where noone will take Canelos claim as serious and he'll have to fight nobodies with no big fights on the horizon as GGG has pretty much cleaned up the division already.


Canelo has youth in his side. He'll easily make the 155 limit against Cotton, beat him up, then milk the WBC belt for a couple of years. If this fight does happen, it won't be anytime soon and Oscar won't put Canelo anywhere near GGG until he's like 36.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Canelo has youth in his side. He'll easily make the 155 limit against Cotton, beat him up, then milk the WBC belt for a couple of years. If this fight does happen, it won't be anytime soon and Oscar won't put Canelo anywhere near GGG until he's like 36.


Guy is a ridiculous drainer though, he's naturally a LHW and its around md 20s when your body starts being stubborn so I think he'll have to make the weight quicker than people expect him too. He may not fight GGG and the WBC might back him but they are also under pressure with Haymon likely to bring his own belt out and Mauricio would look like a corrupt schmuck if he doesn't enforce the mandatory and that could do some damage to his organisation after he has somehwat repaired their rep since taking charge.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

GGG is mandatory, if it goes to purse bids, does it have to be at 160?


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> GGG is mandatory, if it goes to purse bids, does it have to be at 160?


Yes I don't believe a side that wins a purse bid can enforce any sort of catchweight, just like they can't also demand options or anything like that. Those can only be agreed to by the two sides.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

poorface said:


> Yes I don't believe a side that wins a purse bid can enforce any sort of catchweight, just like they can't also demand options or anything like that. Those can only be agreed to by the two sides.


GGG should let it go to purse bids then. Make Canelo drop the belts if he doesn't want the to fight at 160.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Forget GGG. Focus on Cotto Nelo.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> GGG should let it go to purse bids then. Make Canelo drop the belts if he doesn't want the to fight at 160.


I think that makes sense, but on the other hand, Golden Boy could potentially lowball the purse bid while still knowing they can outbid K2. I think this is largely posturing and that if Alvarez beats Cotto, we'll see an agreement for the fight at 160 with Golovkin making slightly less than the 40% split he'd be entitled to in the purse bid but a greater ultimate payday due to the size of the pot.

Or the WBC could just do whatever they want to benefit the Mexican regardless of statements they've made in the past. That wouldn't be unprecedented for the organization though it would be for the Mauricio Sulaiman era.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Champion: Miguel Cotto
Interim Champion: Gennady Golovkin
1 .- Saul Alvarez (Mexico)
2 .- Jorge Sebastian Heiland (Argentina) INTL
3 .- Tureano Johnson (US) SILVER
4 .- Arif Magomedov (Russia)
5 .- Ryota Murata (Japan)
6 .- Michel Soro (France) EBU
7 .- Avtandil Khurtsidze (Ukraine)
8 .- Dominic Wade (US)
9 .- Curtis Stevens (US)
10 .- Andrey Meryasev (Russia) BALTIC
11 .- Daniel Geale (Australia)
12 .- Nick Blackwell (GB) BBB C
13 .- Tony Jeter (US)
14 .- Eamonn O'Kane (GB)
15 .- Hugo Centeno (US
It makes sense for them to go to purse bids, stops the CW bullshit and forces Alvarez' hand. They wont want that so will give GGG a better hand for negotiations in which they could probably get a 158 CW for a bigger cut of the purse or Saul drops the belt and pretty much has no decent fights and is lost in the wilderness (maybes Saul v Lee but then he loses any claim to the lineage of being the champ - even though he wouldn't be anyway).

He'd either have to negotiate to a fairer fight or would have to hope the WBC bail him out with some corruptness. Not sure they can as GGG's team would have a pretty good case of taking the WBC to court.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This comes across very soft of Canelo!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Theron said:


> boo
> 
> Dosent Canelo weigh more on fight night than Golovkin...


30 day weights
Canelo - 168.7 (Cotto fight)
Golovkin 165 (Lemieux fight)

Fight night Canelo was 174 against Angulo (20 months ago) which is more than Golovkin has ever been. Canelo said he isn't a MW yet and won't be for another year or two yet he hasn't fought at JMW for over two years.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-rejects-fighting-golovkin-155-pounds--97236



ImElvis666 said:


> GGG is mandatory, if it goes to purse bids, does it have to be at 160?


WBC just said they fight Golovkin or they're stripped and Golovkin is full champ. It's 160 or they vacate.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

What a bitch


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

They may as well just hand GGG the WBC belt now. Neither Cotto or Canelo deserve to be fighting for middleweight accolades if they don't want to fight middleweights.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Wtf, I thought he cleaned out the 155 division


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> They may as well just hand GGG the WBC belt now. Neither Cotto or Canelo deserve to be fighting for middleweight accolades if they don't want to fight middleweights.


The whole situation is a farce, we really need the WBC to show a bit of a strength and regain a bit of order, its fundamentally wrong that the belt is getting defended at a catchweight in the first place. I would love to see some legislation in the not too distant future ensuring that belts can not be contested at catchweights, but this is boxing so that will never happen. Canelo and Cotto should be ashamed of themselves, its disrespectful to the sport and more importantly their opponents.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> They may as well just hand GGG the WBC belt now. Neither Cotto or Canelo deserve to be fighting for middleweight accolades if they don't want to fight middleweights.


This. 100% this. Fuck both that pair of divas.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> The whole situation is a farce, we really need the WBC to show a bit of a strength and regain a bit of order, its fundamentally wrong that the belt is getting defended at a catchweight in the first place. I would love to see some legislation in the not too distant future ensuring that belts can not be contested at catchweights, but this is boxing so that will never happen. Canelo and Cotto should be ashamed of themselves, its disrespectful to the sport and more importantly their opponents.


It also undermines the worth of their own legacies, at least in the eyes of anyone with an ounce of common sense.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> It also undermines the worth of their own legacies, at least in the eyes of anyone with an ounce of common sense.


I question whether they care all that much about legacies, I don't think Cotto particularly cares at this point in his career. Canelo, I guess I'm disappointed because I thought he genuinely wanted to fight the best, he's naturally bigger than GGG which makes it even more shameful. Only the WBC can get this particular situation under control, only in boxing could a situation as ridiculous as this one arise.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't get the reasoning for Canelo to even speak on this topic at this point in time. 

And I was actually looking forward to seeing how Canelo would look without having to drain as much.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Pissed off by this but it wasn't unexpected. The WBC stated before Cotto-Geale that the title is still up for grabs once you come in under 160 so depending on what a certain does the catchweight means nothing only a penalty for breaking the contract.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I question whether they care all that much about legacies, I don't think Cotto particularly cares at this point in his career. Canelo, I guess I'm disappointed because I thought he genuinely wanted to fight the best, he's naturally bigger than GGG which makes it even more shameful. Only the WBC can get this particular situation under control, only in boxing could a situation as ridiculous as this one arise.


I agree that Cotto's most likely looking to cash in before he cashes out, but I bet you he doesn't shy away from calling himself a four-division champion. :hey


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

This is disappointing. If Canelo beats Cotto then GGG should try to negotiate 157 or 156 and if it fails then accept 155, as fucked up as it is. This would be his first opportunity for a really big fight and he's not getting any younger. Hopkins came down to 156 for the big fight against Oscar.



DOM5153 said:


> The whole situation is a farce, we really need the WBC to show a bit of a strength and regain a bit of order, its fundamentally wrong that the belt is getting defended at a catchweight in the first place. I would love to see some legislation in the not too distant future ensuring that belts can not be contested at catchweights, but this is boxing so that will never happen. Canelo and Cotto should be ashamed of themselves, its disrespectful to the sport and more importantly their opponents.


I don't mind reasonable catch weights but just one lb above the lighter weightclass is just ridiculous.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

so the wbc is going to strip canelo for not defending at 160 but allow cotto to defend twice at catchweigths


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> GGG should juat sign up and come in at 160 anyway.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


this. then take a penalty and beat Canelo's ass.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

What a bunch of shit. Those two guys are a disgrace. The weight limits exist the way they do for a reason. If they want to stay at 154, cool; but don't call yourself middleweight champion if you aren't willing to fight at 160. I hope GGG tells them both to get fucked. Fight at 160 or go pound sound.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have no problem with this as long as he vacates the title should he win the fight against Cotto.

They shouldn't even be fighting for the middleweight title, Cotto should've been stripped when he refused to defend it twice at 160. 

If Canelo beats Cotto, keeps the belt and defends it against no hopers at a catchweight he'll deserve all the shit Cotto gets. I'm sure this is what Oscar wants at this point but we'll see.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> fuck canela


You're calling him "Canela" when he made your Cuban hero run a marathon and a half when they were in the ring.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Wtf, I thought he cleaned out the 155 division


He still has to beat Cotto at 155, so no, he hasn't cleaned it out.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Completely disappointed with Canelo. He was proving to be a warrior & willing to take on anyone but apparently even he's scared of GGG


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hypothetical question: What if the WBC strips the winner of Canelo and Cotto and give the belt to GGG. Would you then tell GGG that he needs to move up to 168? 


quincy k said:


> so the wbc is going to strip canelo for not defending at 160 but allow cotto to defend twice at catchweigths


that's because those weren't mandatories. Cotto or Canelo has to fight GGG next or be stripped. If they can't come to a deal over the catchweight, the WBC will find Cotto/Canelo in the wrong


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hypothetical question: What if the WBC strips the winner of Canelo and Cotto and give the belt to GGG. Would you then tell GGG that he needs to move up to 168?


For me, there's still a few fights I am interested in at 160, and there's not many left at 168 I'd be desperate to see right now. Plus having all 4 belts would mean up and comers would have to face him rather than trying to dodge him, so more fights would hopefully get made. For example the winner of Jacobs-Quillin wouldn't really have anywhere to go to claim a world title and not fight him


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hypothetical question: What if the WBC strips the winner of Canelo and Cotto and give the belt to GGG. Would you then tell GGG that he needs to move up to 168?
> 
> that's because those weren't mandatories. Cotto or Canelo has to fight GGG next or be stripped. If they can't come to a deal over the catchweight, the WBC will find Cotto/Canelo in the wrong


why would ggg need to move up to 168? both carl froch and marvin hagler pretty much fought their entire careers in one weight class

the wbc wont give the belt to ggg after they rightfully strip cotto/canelo. they will give the opportunity to the number one ranked contender and golovkin to fight for the _*vacant *_160 belt as what happened when when douglas fought tucker when michael spinks failed to defend his belt against tony and elected to fight the unranked, injured and alcoholic gerry cooney

agree with mandatories and stripping but why should ward, floyd and cotto not be required to defend their belts against mandatories(two years for both floyd(wba/wbc) and ward(wba), cotto one and a half years) and canelo needs to defend with an immediate mandatory?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn... come on Canelo dont be a Floyd. If you want to win everyones respect do the DLH thing and just take the damn fight. 

The way GGG has looked I can understand if he doesnt want the fight right now. Obviously he is about to become THE big money maker in boxing with Floyd now gone and about to be in the biggest PPV figt available at the moment. 

However, i call it like i see it. A duck is a duck if it doesnt happen. The crazy thing is GGG probably takes it since he is a small MW. Then we will see what happens...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Worst thing about this bitch move is that Alvarez is heavier than Gennady but he still insists on that catchweight because he knows because he's younger he has an easier time dehydrating/draining himself.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What a fucking bitch.

Fuck that puta.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

quincy k said:


> agree with mandatories and stripping but why should ward, floyd and cotto not be required to defend their belts against mandatories(two years for both floyd(wba/wbc) and ward(wba), cotto one and a half years) and canelo needs to defend with an immediate mandatory?


Was that not because GGG was the mandatory for Cotto, but stepped aside to let the Canelo fight happen first. GGG's got next dibs on the belt regardless of who wins.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ayvee1 said:


> Was that not because GGG was the mandatory for Cotto, but stepped aside to let the Canelo fight happen first. GGG's got next dibs on the belt regardless of who wins.


could be but somewhat justifiable as ggg allowed it if true

the wbc allowing 154 floyd to not make a mandatory and the wba allowing 168 ward to not make a mandatory for two years is very bad for the sport


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> For me, there's still a few fights I am interested in at 160, and there's not many left at 168 I'd be desperate to see right now. Plus having all 4 belts would mean up and comers would have to face him rather than trying to dodge him, so more fights would hopefully get made. For example the winner of Jacobs-Quillin wouldn't really have anywhere to go to claim a world title and not fight him


Good points.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

* steps off Canelo bandwagon *


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Cant really lie. Its sounds like canelo is ducking a little bit. Dude will probably have no problem making 160. Canelo is the last dude i though would say some shit like this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking catchweights should be banned from boxing


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Cant really lie. Its sounds like canelo is ducking a little bit. *Dude will probably have no problem making 160*. Canelo is the last dude i though would say some shit like this


Not only that, but I'm sure it'd help his stamina problems too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> For me, there's still a few fights I am interested in at 160, and there's not many left at 168 I'd be desperate to see right now. Plus having all 4 belts would mean up and comers would have to face him rather than trying to dodge him, so more fights would hopefully get made. For example the winner of Jacobs-Quillin wouldn't really have anywhere to go to claim a world title and not fight him


They can still got the regular, silver whatever other bolloks belts route. I mean Quigg has made no attempt to fight Rigo despite being his mandatory for about four years, you got idiots claiming Golovkin has 17 defences even though ten of them were as a regular champion when Sturm/Geale was the super champions and ranked ahead of him.

They could just get the regular title and pretend thats a legit title.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why would ggg need to move up to 168? both carl froch and marvin hagler pretty much fought their entire careers in one weight class
> 
> the wbc wont give the belt to ggg after they rightfully strip cotto/canelo. they will give the opportunity to the number one ranked contender and golovkin to fight for the _*vacant *_160 belt as what happened when when douglas fought tucker when michael spinks failed to defend his belt against tony and elected to fight the unranked, injured and alcoholic gerry cooney
> 
> agree with mandatories and stripping but why should ward, floyd and cotto not be required to defend their belts against mandatories(two years for both floyd(wba/wbc) and ward(wba), cotto one and a half years) and canelo needs to defend with an immediate mandatory?


because he already said he would move up eventually. It's just a matter of when.

And the WBC has already made it clear that the winner has to fight their mandatory right away in GGG. They have 15 days to decide whether they'll fight or not


saul_ir34 said:


> Damn... come on Canelo dont be a Floyd. If you want to win everyones respect do the DLH thing and just take the damn fight.
> 
> The way GGG has looked I can understand if he doesnt want the fight right now. Obviously he is about to become THE big money maker in boxing with Floyd now gone and about to be in the biggest PPV figt available at the moment.
> 
> However, i call it like i see it. A duck is a duck if it doesnt happen. The crazy thing is GGG probably takes it since he is a small MW. Then we will see what happens...


DLH fought Hopkins at a catch weight


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The double-standards of fans is *H I L A R I O U S.*Canelo fights at 154/155...a crystal clear JMW. He has never fought a fighter bigger than JMW (never drug a MW down in weight) and has taken on every fighter in HIS WEIGHT CLASS. Canelo is fighting Cotto who - although he is the supposed MW champion...and has never even fought at 160 yet - is also clearly also a mid-sized JMW. The take home here is that Canelo fights guys his own size and he takes on everyone including Lara and Trout who everyone claimed he would duck - and he went on to beat them both.

GGG, on the other hand, gets an unbelievable amount of slack. It's like Poochiao all over again. @QuincyK and @*Chatty* as well as a bunch of guys have already removed their lips from Pac's scrotum and attached them to Gennady's. It's literally funny to me.

Anyways, this dude GGG fights guys his own size (and GGG is clearly a mid-large MW since he weighed in ~170 pounds last week on fight night) *OR smaller*. GGG spends all his time calling out Floyd Mayweather (39 years old, never weighed more than 151/152 on fightnight), Manny Pacquiao (has never even fought at 154 - 150 being his highest agains MargWRAPS), Canelo Alvarez (fights at 154/155) and Miguel Cotto (who hit the scales at 153 in his most recent fight). So GGG doesn't mind being the bigger guy singling out smaller guys...yet when the reverse happens everyone...










Again the double-standard is hilarious. Floyd Mayweather gets labeled a "runner" a "dodger" and a "fraud" for not fighting GGG at 160. Then people say, hell Floyd won't even do it at 154. You're right. Canelo being labeled a chicken for not fighting a larger opponent and is labeled a "runner" and a "chicken" (despite the fact he has literally fought better opposition than 95% of boxers *INCLUDING GGG*). But God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward.

Again, you kids are a fucking joke and a moronic bunch. I do get pleasure out of making you all look stupid as dick though. I'll even make it easy for you dimwits to read the important art again:

God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.

Oh and /thread because I killed it


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

@bjl12 I've already told you trolls and brain dead retards are on ignore so no point in constantly mentioning me. If you keep it up Ill just do the same to you in every post I make and you'll sharp get sick so your better off just either putting me on ignore or pretending I'm not there cause I aint wasting my time bringing myself down to the level of an idiot.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> @bjl12 I've already told you trolls and brain dead retards are on ignore so no point in constantly mentioning me. If you keep it up Ill just do the same to you in every post I make and you'll sharp get sick so your better off just either putting me on ignore or pretending I'm not there cause I aint wasting my time bringing myself down to the level of an idiot.


He's calling people hypocrites, says Gennady is clearly a mid-large middleweight because he's 170 pounds at fight night yet calls Canelo a crystal clear JMW forgetting Saul was 172 against Trout.
@bjl12
If Saul Alvarez beats Cotto and becomes the middleweight champion he's simply a big bitch for demanding a catchweight.
There's absolutely nothing hypocritical about wanting the middleweight championship to be fought at 160 pounds.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure how nobody expected this... I figured Cotto and Canelo would demand a catchweight. WBC will side with them as they currently bring in more money, and GGG will be in the same spot as he is now. Maybe WBC gets their balls and strips them, but GGG still won't get the 'good fights' people want him to get as neither are facing him at 160.

Stupid as hell, but not unexpected IMO. Glad he said it now though so people don't act shocked when he says it if he beats Cotto. And Cotto sure as shit isn't fighting at 160.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dyna said:


> He's calling people hypocrites, says Gennady is clearly a mid-large middleweight because he's 170 pounds at fight night yet calls Canelo a crystal clear JMW forgetting Saul was 172 against Trout.
> 
> @*bjl12*
> If Saul Alvarez beats Cotto and becomes the middleweight champion he's simply a big bitch for demanding a catchweight.
> There's absolutely nothing hypocritical about wanting the middleweight championship to be fought at 160 pounds.


He's just an idiot flomo, he only sees what works in favour of his fanboydom. Canelo weighed 174 v Angulo which is larger than GGG has ever weighed. The only major difference between these two guys is taht because Saul is younger he can drain more. Both guys are legit LHWs :hey


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> He's calling people hypocrites, says Gennady is clearly a mid-large middleweight because he's 170 pounds at fight night yet calls Canelo a crystal clear JMW forgetting Saul was 172 against Trout.
> @bjl12
> If Saul Alvarez beats Cotto and becomes the middleweight champion he's simply a big bitch for demanding a catchweight.
> There's absolutely nothing hypocritical about wanting the middleweight championship to be fought at 160 pounds.


Tell me where in the article does Canelo say that he'll fight GGG for the middleweight title at 155?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Did anyone read the article?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Tell me where in the article does Canelo say that he'll fight GGG for the middleweight title at 155?


http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22235.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
"If he wants to fight with me, let him come down to 155 and I'll fight him whatever day he wants," stated former jr. welterweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, who made it crystal clear that undefeated middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin will have to meet him at a catchweight of 155 pounds if he hopes to fight him in the near future.






Skip to 0:40
"So if he wants to fight with me, let him come down to 155"


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

And no Golovkin shouldn't have to wait 1 to 2 years for Canelo to "grow" into 160 while he's keeping the WBC belt hostage.
If Canelo has the belt, and he has his mandatory he should fight him at 160 as soon as possible or vacate the belt.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Gutted by Canelo here.
Rarely have I ever lost respect for a previously much admired fighter like I have for Cotto but what Canelo is doing is worse.
If there was a well beatable big name at 160 as the WBC mandatory Canelo would be in like Flint.

As someone from Irish stock I feel Saul is letting us down here.
He brought Lopez up,Hatton was hardly a proper JMW and he'll be fighting at 160 in no time anyway.
You think he'd refuse to go in with a Lee or Geale at 160?
Disgraceful and I'd like to get through this thread without too much FMJ talk because the situations are entirely different and will drag the thread into the same pit as many others keep falling into.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22235.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> "If he wants to fight with me, let him come down to 155 and I'll fight him whatever day he wants," stated former jr. welterweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, who made it crystal clear that undefeated middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin will have to meet him at a catchweight of 155 pounds if he hopes to fight him in the near future.
> 
> 
> ...


Disgraceful.And bullshit.
I have always liked this kid but his body is certainly ready for 160 and the WBC (if only) should be fining him and Cotto but we know they all swim in the same sewer.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo still has something to prove down at 155!!!:deal:hey
And didnt his team actually ask Cotto for a higher catchweight? Right now I dont take it too serious but if he really beats Cotto and still says the same stuff it would be bad.
Canelo asked Cotto for a 156 catchweight.
http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/cotto-wants-155-canelo-156-for-catch-weight/


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo being boss!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22235.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> "If he wants to fight with me, let him come down to 155 and I'll fight him whatever day he wants," stated former jr. welterweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, who made it crystal clear that undefeated middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin will have to meet him at a catchweight of 155 pounds if he hopes to fight him in the near future.
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the "for the middleweight title" part?

As far as I know Canelo has not fought at middle weight and won't be fighting at middleweight this year.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Where's the "for the middleweight title" part?
> 
> As far as I know Canelo has not fought at middle weight and won't be fighting at middleweight this year.


His last three fights have been at MW.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> His last three fights have been at MW.


The 155s?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The 155s?


Anything over 154 up to 160 is MW.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Anything over 154 up to 160 is MW.


Oh, to be honest didn't know that. Then what's the problem with Cotto defending his titles below 160?

Or the fight happening at 155 for that matter. If 155 is considered Middleweight then no middleweight should have an issue fighting at that weight I assume?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh, to be honest didn't know that. Then what's the problem with Cotto defending his titles below 160?


Is that a serious question?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh, to be honest didn't know that. Then what's the problem with Cotto defending his titles below 160?


As the defending champion, it just looks bad, not allowing the top contenders to fight at the division limits.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Is that a serious question?


Yes sir. I don't go on about IKSAB like half the people on here do.

I always thought we had set weights for each weight class and anything in between was considered a catch weight, to be used only in special circumstances.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> As the defending champion, it just looks bad, not allowing the top contenders to fight at the division limits.


I see your point now.

My point is Canelo is not a Middleweight champ yet. He can say what he wants now but when he gets hold of that belt he better defend it at the weight limit or he and Oscar can fuck off.

I think we're getting our panties in a bunch a little early here.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> @*bjl12*
> If Saul Alvarez beats Cotto and becomes the middleweight champion he's simply a big bitch for demanding a catchweight.
> There's absolutely nothing hypocritical about wanting the middleweight championship to be fought at 160 pounds.


Canelo isn't fighting Cotto for the MW belt. Even if it's on the line he's fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter.

God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> And no Golovkin shouldn't have to wait 1 to 2 years for Canelo to "grow" into 160 while he's keeping the WBC belt hostage.
> If Canelo has the belt, and he has his mandatory he should fight him at 160 as soon as possible or vacate the belt.


God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.

Again @dyna is an assclown who believes every other fighter should bend to GGG's will and meet him at his comfortable weight.

Floyd fights at 147 not 160, but Floyd should be expected to meet GGG at 160 or 154. GGG will meet Floyd at 154 but will not meet Canelo at 155. GGG will meet JCC and Froch at 168 but will only meet Ward at 164.

You are an idiot.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh, to be honest didn't know that. Then what's the problem with Cotto defending his titles below 160?
> 
> Or the fight happening at 155 for that matter. If 155 is considered Middleweight then no middleweight should have an issue fighting at that weight I assume?





Cableaddict said:


> Is that a serious question?


This is absolutely legitimate. If everyone is going to cry "a MW champion not fighting at MW"...well MW begins at 155 and ends at 160. IF GGG wants to be lineal MW champion than he needs to be versatile at the weight. It's not anyone else's fault GGG's old ass can't make weight.

For the record I don't see Canelo holding the MW belt hostage. I think after beating Cotto he will vacate and take the fights he wants as he usually does


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I see your point now.
> 
> My point is Canelo is not a Middleweight champ yet. He can say what he wants now but when he gets hold of that belt he better defend it at the weight limit or he and Oscar can fuck off.
> 
> I think we're getting our panties in a bunch a little early here.


Yeah, best to wait until after the Cotto fight Rico hear his intentions.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Where's the "for the middleweight title" part?
> 
> As far as I know Canelo has not fought at middle weight and won't be fighting at middleweight this year.


http://boxrec.com/boxer/33535
The fight this year will be for the WBC belt.



Pedrin1787 said:


> I see your point now.
> 
> My point is Canelo is not a Middleweight champ yet. He can say what he wants now but when he gets hold of that belt he better defend it at the weight limit or he and Oscar can fuck off.
> 
> I think we're getting our panties in a bunch a little early here.


That's fair.



bjl12 said:


> Canelo isn't fighting Cotto for the MW belt. Even if it's on the line he's fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter.
> 
> God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.


He is fighting Cotto for the MW belt.
If he has the MW belt he should defend it at 160.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The double-standards of fans is *H I L A R I O U S.*Canelo fights at 154/155...a crystal clear JMW. He has never fought a fighter bigger than JMW (never drug a MW down in weight) and has taken on every fighter in HIS WEIGHT CLASS. Canelo is fighting Cotto who - although he is the supposed MW champion...and has never even fought at 160 yet - is also clearly also a mid-sized JMW. The take home here is that Canelo fights guys his own size and he takes on everyone including Lara and Trout who everyone claimed he would duck - and he went on to beat them both.
> 
> GGG, on the other hand, gets an unbelievable amount of slack. It's like Poochiao all over again. @QuincyK and @*Chatty* as well as a bunch of guys have already removed their lips from Pac's scrotum and attached them to Gennady's. It's literally funny to me.
> 
> ...


I too see a very clear double standard and have called GGG the next Pacquiao (in a bad way). The issue here is the lineal middleweight tile that is up for grabs. If Cotto and Canelo weren't fighting for it, then it'd be basically the same situation. Actually it wouldn't be because Canelo has said didn't plan to move up to 160 for years and never agreed to fight anybody there.

But like I said, the difference here is the lineal title. Canelo doesn't seem to mind them stripping him and handing the WBC belt to GGG.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why would ggg need to move up to 168? both carl froch and marvin hagler pretty much fought their entire careers in one weight class
> *
> the wbc wont give the belt to ggg after they rightfully strip cotto/canelo. they will give the opportunity to the number one ranked contender and golovkin to fight for the vacant 160 belt *as what happened when when douglas fought tucker when michael spinks failed to defend his belt against tony and elected to fight the unranked, injured and alcoholic gerry cooney
> 
> agree with mandatories and stripping but why should ward, floyd and cotto not be required to defend their belts against mandatories(two years for both floyd(wba/wbc) and ward(wba), cotto one and a half years) and canelo needs to defend with an immediate mandatory?


Not the same since GGG has the WBC interm belt. I thought the same as you but with one of the recent WBC statements it sounded like they were just going to upgrade him to full champion. Heiland then Johnson are the top 2 guys so it's cool if he just gets upgraded then fights one of them as his mandatory later on hopefully that will enable room for him to unify with Lee if he beats Saunders.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Canelo isn't fighting Cotto for the MW belt. Even if it's on the line he's fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter.
> 
> God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.


yeah Cotto vs Canelo isn't about the MW title imo. Fuck that title. That fight is about 2 good fighters. The 2 biggest stars from Puerto Rico and Mexico. I wish the title wasn't even involved. I sorta understand where Canelo is coming from. He feels like he's still a light middleweight and Cotto is even smaller than him. So fighting Cotto at 155 is no big deal. Fighting a full blown middleweight in GGG is different. The title being on the line is what makes this whole thing crappy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> God forbid GGG has to move down in weight (which he said he would do for Floyd) to meet Canelo or move up in weight (which he said he would do for Froch and JCC) for Ward. God fucking forbid.
> 
> Again @*dyna* is an assclown who believes every other fighter should bend to GGG's will and meet him at his comfortable weight.
> 
> ...


You should be wary of calling anyone an idiot with a post like this.

Yes, GGG said he'd move down for FMjr, who we all know is a much more lucrative fight than against Canelo. but you seem oblivious to the obvious, GGG said he'd move down to face Fmjr in a division where he was the champ, at 154. You can cry all day and night about him being a WW, but fact of the matter is, FMjr was the JrMW champ on a couple of occasions.

So how is being willing to face the JrMW world champ at jrMW trying to make every fighter bend down to him? It's not. Who's this every fighter anyway? Meaning Andre Ward? One guy they talked to for a brief second about a fight at 164? Right in between the two?

And I see you still don't get it about Froch and Chavez jr. Those would be one time moves to 168, as his plan was too get all the belt's at 160, with a money fight here or there at 168. I know nothing i said will get through that thick skull of yours, but it's worth a try, to see if you can act reasonable for once.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Clearly Cotto vs. Alvarez is about the MW title. It's a prestigious title with a lot of history behind it. If it was just a good fight you think both guys who willing give up large portions of their earnings to silly sanctioning fees if the belt wasn't important?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You should be wary of calling anyone an idiot with a post like this.
> 
> Yes, GGG said he'd move down for FMjr, who we all know is a much more lucrative fight than against Canelo. but you seem oblivious to the obvious, GGG said he'd move down to face Fmjr in a division where he was the champ, at 154. You can cry all day and night about him being a WW, but fact of the matter is, FMjr was the JrMW champ on a couple of occasions.
> 
> ...


they didn't talk to Ward for a brief second. That buildup was happening for years. And Canelo is more lucrative than Chavez Jr and Froch. Like I said though, the obvious answer is because of the WBC Middleweight title, but the money aspect is null.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> they didn't talk to Ward for a brief second. That buildup was happening for years. And Canelo is more lucrative than Chavez Jr and Froch. Like I said though, the obvious answer is because of the WBC Middleweight title, but the money aspect is null.


I'm not talking about calls outs or what a trainer said. I was talking about actual offers made.

Yeah, I know Alvarez is more lucrative then Froch or Chavez jr now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Clearly Cotto vs. Alvarez is about the MW title. It's a prestigious title with a lot of history behind it. If it was just a good fight you think both guys who willing give up large portions of their earnings to silly sanctioning fees if the belt wasn't important?


This fight is bigger than the MW title. Nobody is watching this because it's for the lineal title. Canelo is going to vacate it as soon as he wins it, and you can tell how much Cotto cares about it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Clearly Cotto vs. Alvarez is about the MW title. It's a prestigious title with a lot of history behind it. If it was just a good fight you think both guys who willing give up large portions of their earnings to silly sanctioning fees if the belt wasn't important?


I think they're willing to pay because it makes the fight seem bigger to fans, with the title on the line. Most people want the fight because it will be a damn good one, not because the title on the line. Cotto has basically already said WBC can keep their money if they think they're going to tell him what weight to fight at. Seems Canelo is going to do the same if he wins.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight is bigger than the MW title. Nobody is watching this because it's for the lineal title. Canelo is going to vacate it as soon as he wins it, and you can tell how much Cotto cares about it.


Sure, but the MW title is still on the line for this fight. I'd say that means the Title has some value to both participants. Would still be a fantastic fight if the title wasn't on the line. And both guys would get a lot less shit over diva antics had it not been.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I think they're willing to pay because it makes the fight seem bigger to fans, with the title on the line. Most people want the fight because it will be a damn good one, not because the title on the line. Cotto has basically already said WBC can keep their money if they think they're going to tell him what weight to fight at. Seems Canelo is going to do the same if he wins.


Excellent. That means we can go back to calling Cotto a three-weight world champion then. :deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Felix said:


> Excellent. That means we can go back to calling Cotto a three-weight world champion then. :deal


Three weight titlist, one time World Champ. :hey


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Excellent. That means we can go back to calling Cotto a three-weight world champion then. :deal


Well I do currently... But yeah, guess others will too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm not talking about calls outs or what a trainer said. I was talking about actual offers made.
> 
> Yeah, I know Alvarez is more lucrative then Froch or Chavez jr now.


HBO sat both of them down and asked them about fighting like a year ago. Then Ward made offers to GGG over the summer and sent them an offer over email. That's not brief. There has been a lot of build up.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> HBO sat both of them down and asked them about fighting like a year ago. Then Ward made offers to GGG over the summer and sent them an offer over email. That's not brief. There has been a lot of build up.


I really don't care about your version of the events, no offense. Not a big deal to discuss anyway.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sure, but the MW title is still on the line for this fight. I'd say that means the Title has some value to both participants. Would still be a fantastic fight if the title wasn't on the line. And both guys would get a lot less shit over diva antics had it not been.


yeah but you said



Mal said:


> *Clearly Cotto vs. Alvarez is about the MW title. * It's a prestigious title with a lot of history behind it. If it was just a good fight you think both guys who willing give up large portions of their earnings to silly sanctioning fees if the belt wasn't important?


I'm just saying that this fight has a lot more significance than just the MW title. This fight would mean almost as much to both fighters and fans without the title on the line.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I really don't care about your version of the events, no offense. Not a big deal to discuss anyway.


It's ok if you don't care about the truth


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is absolutely legitimate. If everyone is going to cry "a MW champion not fighting at MW"...well MW begins at 155 and ends at 160. IF GGG wants to be lineal MW champion than he needs to be versatile at the weight. It's not anyone else's fault GGG's old ass can't make weight.
> 
> For the record I don't see Canelo holding the MW belt hostage. I think after beating Cotto he will vacate and take the fights he wants as he usually does


Piss off, with shit like that, forcing middleweights to fight at 155lbs because fighter A believes he can make weight easier and weaken fighter B is some bitch ass shit. Any true boxing fan despises catchweights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MW hasn't been worth a damn since drunk Pavlik lost to Sergio.
Sergio, Cotto, and now Canelo are embarassing this division and its a damn shame.
People talking shit about QUillin, well you don't have shit to say now. Cotto and Canelo shown they are far more disgusting in behavior than Quillen ever could be called. Atleast Quillen's decision to vacate was promotional.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I wouldn't mind 158 or 157. GGG aint huge. But 155? The belt situation will become irrelevant If this keeps up.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but you said
> 
> I'm just saying that this fight has a lot more significance than just the MW title. This fight would mean almost as much to both fighters and fans without the title on the line.


Neither of those quotes contradict the other, so not sure what the point is. You don't get to say what it means to another boxer Bball. I see fans trying to do that too often here. I agreed it would be a good fight w/o it, so not sure what you are trying to hammer in.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I also find people are a bit sensitive about catchweights when it comes to the MW title. Pac and Floyd didnt get as much derision from neutral fans. Perhaps it's the historical prestige of the WBC Middleweight title. 155 is Too low but If the demands are so harsh, the challengers become irrelevant. GGG Will get his chance one way ir another; and it's not like he isnt already a belt holder.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok if you don't care about the truth


Your version isn't the truth, since there's much more to it that a couple of carefully chosen sentences. And you know that.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Canelo knows that a non-weight drained GGG does to him what GGG did to Lemieux.

Canelo don't want to eat those jabs. :deal


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Cotto vs Canelo isn't about the MW title imo. Fuck that title. That fight is about 2 good fighters. The 2 biggest stars from Puerto Rico and Mexico. I wish the title wasn't even involved. I sorta understand where Canelo is coming from. He feels like he's still a light middleweight and Cotto is even smaller than him. So fighting Cotto at 155 is no big deal. Fighting a full blown middleweight in GGG is different. The title being on the line is what makes this whole thing crappy.


The biggest problem with what Canelo's saying (about wanting the 155 catchweight if he beats Cotto) is that his 30-day-out weight is higher than Golovkin's and he rehydrates to a higher weight for fight night. He's not a smaller guy; he's just a bigger weight-cutter.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I also find people are a bit sensitive about catchweights when it comes to the MW title. Pac and Floyd didnt get as much derision from neutral fans. Perhaps it's the historical prestige of the WBC Middleweight title. 155 is Too low but If the demands are so harsh, the challengers become irrelevant. GGG Will get his chance one way ir another; and it's not like he isnt already a belt holder.


Pac and Floyd did receive a fair amount of grief though, and disregarding that; neither man rehydrated to higher than their opponent in their recent catchweight fights, far as I'm aware.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Pac and Floyd did receive a fair amount of grief though, and disregarding that; neither man rehydrated to higher than their opponent in their recent catchweight fights, far as I'm aware.


Yeah good point. It would make more sense for Cotto than Canelo who already seems as big as GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Neither of those quotes contradict the other, so not sure what the point is. You don't get to say what it means to another boxer Bball. I see fans trying to do that too often here. I agreed it would be a good fight w/o it, so not sure what you are trying to hammer in.


yes one quote says that the fight IS about MW title. The other quote is saying that it has SOME meaning to both fighters. There's a difference there. Yes the belt has a LITTLE importance to the fight and both fighters, but it doesn't define this fight. This rivalry started before Cotto won that title. And I can listen to what both have said and can see that they don't care about the title. Do I need to post the same exact video from Cotto in this thread?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Your version isn't the truth, since there's much more to it that a couple of carefully chosen sentences. And you know that.


Ward sent an offer last year and they discussed a fight several months before that. If you want to call that "brief", then you can also say Canelo asking GGG to fight at 155 is even more "brief"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> The biggest problem with what Canelo's saying (about wanting the 155 catchweight if he beats Cotto) is that his 30-day-out weight is higher than Golovkin's and he rehydrates to a higher weight for fight night. He's not a smaller guy; he's just a bigger weight-cutter.


yeah that's true. We as fans see it that way, but idk if Canelo does. We know that he hasn't actually fought at 154 in over 2 years. And we see that he weighs more than GGG. But he thinks GGG is a strong middleweight and that Canelo himself is still a junior middleweight.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

I hope GGG obliges and beats his ass... Weight drained or not Golovkin smashes Canelo!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought it was universally accepted that FMJ should not be expected to go in with any genuine MW?
Why is he even part of this conversation?
Didn't Canelo bring Lopez up from 140 for a fight? Why is Andre Ward part of this conversation?
Because both he and Golovkin called out Floyd?

It's supposed to be a thread about a guy we all thought had big balls showing that all is not as it seems.I suspect if Peter Quillin was the interim champ there'd be no talk of relinquishing but we'll never know.
But Floyd and Ward are absolutely fuck all to do with this conversation,yet I see their names in several posts.

Think some people like keeping it toxic around here.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yes one quote says that the fight IS about MW title. The other quote is saying that it has SOME meaning to both fighters. There's a difference there. Yes the belt has a LITTLE importance to the fight and both fighters, but it doesn't define this fight. This rivalry started before Cotto won that title. And I can listen to what both have said and can see that they don't care about the title. Do I need to post the same exact video from Cotto in this thread?


And you think those two quotes contradict one another? When I say it IS about the MW title, I'm saying it's on the line, both guys are paying their fees, and it's a part of the clash. If you think it's meaningless in this bout, that's your opinion. Whatever you think you are disagreeing with me on, I really have no idea what the point you think you need to make here is. Post whatever video you want BBall. Actions (both guys agreeing to fight for the title, pay their fees) speaks louder than words (that they don't care).


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward sent an offer last year and they discussed a fight several months before that. If you want to call that "brief", then you can also say Canelo asking GGG to fight at 155 is even more "brief"


*yawn* get on with your life BBall. Like I said, there's more to it then the couple sentences you chose to use. Call Canelo's 155 offer whatever you want. Are you actually trying to argue this inconsequential stuff? Bored much?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

If Canelo won and dropped the belts. Then asked GGG to fight at 155, does GGG take that fight regardless?? It would be the most lucrative one out there.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> If Canelo won and dropped the belts. Then asked GGG to fight at 155, does GGG take that fight regardless?? It would be the most lucrative one out there.


There would be no reason to drop the belts at all if Canelo wanted GGG at 155 after the Cotto fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> And you think those two quotes contradict one another? When I say it IS about the MW title, I'm saying it's on the line, both guys are paying their fees, and it's a part of the clash. If you think it's meaningless in this bout, that's your opinion. Whatever you think you are disagreeing with me on, I really have no idea what the point you think you need to make here is. Post whatever video you want BBall. Actions (both guys agreeing to fight for the title, pay their fees) speaks louder than words (that they don't care).


ok we're on the same page then. The MW title does have some meaning (imo small) in this fight, but it isn't the only and not even the biggest factor. The Puerto Rico vs Mexico aspect is much more important :good And you'll see Cotto or Canelo's actions once they vacate that title due to their mandatory not agreeing to a catch weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> *yawn* get on with your life BBall. Like I said, there's more to it then the couple sentences you chose to use. Call Canelo's 155 offer whatever you want. Are you actually trying to argue this inconsequential stuff? Bored much?


yeah this is pretty trivial. No need to talk about this brief comment from Canelo.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

well. if GGG is such a badass then he should have no problem coming down 5 pounds right?. big bad GGG isnt scared to lose 5 pounds now is he? canelo is going to be champ after he beats cotto so if GGG wants it he can come down a few pounds. 160 would be better but oh well


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok we're on the same page then. The MW title does have some meaning (imo small) in this fight, but it isn't the only and not even the biggest factor. The Puerto Rico vs Mexico aspect is much more important :good And you'll see Cotto or Canelo's actions once they vacate that title due to their mandatory not agreeing to a catch weight.


 :cheers

I hope the winner doesn't vacate immediately to avoid GGG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah this is pretty trivial. No need to talk about this brief comment from Canelo.


Post your complaints with the guy who made the thread. :hey


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tooslick said:


> well. if GGG is such a badass then he should have no problem coming down 5 pounds right?. big bad GGG isnt scared to lose 5 pounds now is he? canelo is going to be champ after he beats cotto so if GGG wants it he can come down a few pounds. 160 would be better but oh well


Don't be silly. It has nothing to do with how badass one is, or being scared to lose 5 pounds. It's more a matter of making a mockery of a title.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> The biggest problem with what Canelo's saying (about wanting the 155 catchweight if he beats Cotto) is that his 30-day-out weight is higher than Golovkin's and he rehydrates to a higher weight for fight night. He's not a smaller guy; he's just a bigger weight-cutter.


Does this mean it would be easier for Golovkin (due to his lower 30 day weight) to make 155 than Canelo?

In that case, what's the problem? Big payday for Golovkin and he'll make weight easier than Canelo. He should feel less weight-drained than that giant redhead.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tooslick said:


> well. if GGG is such a badass then he should have no problem coming down 5 pounds right?. big bad GGG isnt scared to lose 5 pounds now is he? canelo is going to be champ after he beats cotto so if GGG wants it he can come down a few pounds. 160 would be better but oh well


the thing is that GGG is the mandatory. If he lets the fight go to purse bid, then the WBC won't GAF that Canelo asked for a catchweight. They'll say either fight him or be stripped. So if he or Cotto stick on the catch weight in that scenario, they'll lose the title.

Now if the title wasn't up on the line, the catchweight wouldn't be as bad. It actually wouldn't be any worse than GGG asking Ward to fight at 164 since Cotto and Canelo never said they'd fight at 160 for anybody and GGG has offered to come down to 154 before.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

how do you spell pussy?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> how do you spell pussy?


L-A-R-A

:deal


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

GGG should just do it and good boy him anyway, which I think he would.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> L-A-R-A
> 
> :deal


But, but .. Lara is willing to fight GGG at 160...
Your boy is hiding in a ghost division.
Pussy spells ... You know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the thing is that GGG is the mandatory. If he lets the fight go to purse bid, then the WBC won't GAF that Canelo asked for a catchweight. They'll say either fight him or be stripped. So if he or Cotto stick on the catch weight in that scenario, they'll lose the title.
> 
> Now if the title wasn't up on the line, the catchweight wouldn't be as bad. It actually wouldn't be any worse than GGG asking Ward to fight at 164 since Cotto and Canelo never said they'd fight at 160 for anybody and GGG has offered to come down to 154 before.


GGG's trainer never said the title had to be on line against Ward at 164. Not that it makes a big difference, but it is a difference.

GGG offered to go to 154, the division limit, for the JrMW champ. Again, a little different. In that scenario, at least there would be no catchweight, and it would be held at the full limits of the division.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> GGG should just do it and good boy him anyway, which I think he would.


If it ultimately comes down to that, I hope so too. For someone as active at GGG is, and who keeps his weight low, I doubt it would be a problem. But I guess based on principle, they might do something else. Lee vs. Saunders winner for another unification maybe.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> But, but .. Lara is willing to fight GGG at 160...
> Your boy is hiding in a ghost division.
> Pussy spells ... You know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says he's willing, you Cubans are all talk.

Lara about Canelo, "Le voy a romper la cara.."

Real result: Runs a marathon, tries to jump out of the ring at one point.

Rigo regarding the Loma fight, "Cuando y donde ?! Y en que valla!"

Real Result: I want a hydration limit, No I want more money....


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG sold 97k ppv's, Canelo can dictate what ever he wants to him.

If Golovkin wants the belt than he'll probably get that but if he wants a giant ppv payday than he will have to bend to any demands the cotto/canelo winner make


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because he already said he would move up eventually. It's just a matter of when.
> 
> And the WBC has already made it clear that the winner has to fight their mandatory right away in GGG. They have 15 days to decide whether they'll fight or not
> 
> DLH fought Hopkins at a catch weight


andre ward said that he would eventually fight at heavyweight. its up to him to do so. who cares and i dont think anyone should make a note of it.

if golovkin moes up he moves up


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> _*yeah Cotto vs Canelo isn't about the MW title imo*_. Fuck that title. That fight is about 2 good fighters. The 2 biggest stars from Puerto Rico and Mexico. I wish the title wasn't even involved. I sorta understand where Canelo is coming from. He feels like he's still a light middleweight and Cotto is even smaller than him. So fighting Cotto at 155 is no big deal. Fighting a full blown middleweight in GGG is different. The title being on the line is what makes this whole thing crappy.



Miguel Cotto*40** 4 0*

Mandalay Bay Hotel & Casino, Events Center, Las Vegas, Nevada12











WBC World middleweight title
Catchweight: 155 lbs. 


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap:
GGG said he could fight at 154 but Canelo giving a him an extra pound so he won't be dehydrated

Canelo a G


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He says he's willing, you Cubans are all talk.
> 
> Lara about Canelo, "Le voy a romper la cara.."
> 
> ...


:lol: :deal

Like Lara's really going to fight GGG hiding behind Haymon


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> Miguel Cotto*40** 4 0*
> 
> Mandalay Bay Hotel & Casino, Events Center, Las Vegas, Nevada12
> 
> ...


So you disagree that the reason this fight is so important to fans has to do with the individual fighters, their countries's rivalry, their styles and drawing power?

You think that the middleweight title is why fans want this fight so much?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kush said:


> :lol: :deal
> 
> Like Lara's really going to fight GGG hiding behind Haymon


P-U-S-S-Y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> andre ward said that he would eventually fight at heavyweight. its up to him to do so. who cares and i dont think anyone should make a note of it.
> 
> if golovkin moes up he moves up


Yeah he said he'll do it after moving up to 175 first and when he gets older. So far he's sticking to his word.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

At this rate, Ward will hit HW when he's closer to 40 than 30.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> At this rate, Ward will hit HW when he's closer to 40 than 30.


Nonsense! Ward has specifically said that he wants to face the winner of Wlad-Wilder in 2017.

- but at a catchweight of 187.

- And in Oakland.

- And he gets 70%.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So you disagree that the reason this fight is so important to fans has to do with the individual fighters, their countries's rivalry, their styles and drawing power?
> 
> You think that the middleweight title is why fans want this fight so much?


i didnt say that

im saying that a middle weight title fight should be at the 160 limit unless there is a catch weight between a 154 champ and a 160 champ


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So now that Canelo has turned out to be a giant vagina,:

If Cotto licks him in the ring, will that be the same as, you know, cunnilingus?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he said he'll do it after moving up to 175 first and when he gets older. So far he's sticking to his word.


by trying to fight 168 rohan murdock at lhw who has never even beaten a ranked 168 let alone a ranked 175?

168 paul smith at 172 pounds who also had never beaten a ranked 168?

good for ward if he does as i could care less just the same as i could care less if ggg ever fights at 168


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i didnt say that
> 
> im saying that a middle weight title fight should be at the 160 limit unless there is a catch weight between a 154 champ and a 160 champ


Oh well I'm not really talking about that. My point was that I wish their fight wasn't even for the MW title. It'd take away some of the negativity around the fight and after the fight when the winner is forced to fight Golovkin while asking for a catchweight. If Canelo wins he can just go back down to his own weight class without any obligation to fight the mandatory


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh well I'm not really talking about that. My point was that I wish their fight wasn't even for the MW title. It'd take away some of the negativity around the fight and after the fight when the winner is forced to fight Golovkin while asking for a catchweight. If Canelo wins he can just go back down to his own weight class without any obligation to fight the mandatory


The negativity is completely avoidable by those who are the reason it's there. Cotto and Alvarez are both two fighters I am big fans of. But their actions are inexcusable, if it turns out true.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

conradically said:


> Does this mean it would be easier for Golovkin (due to his lower 30 day weight) to make 155 than Canelo?
> 
> In that case, what's the problem? Big payday for Golovkin and he'll make weight easier than Canelo. He should feel less weight-drained than that giant redhead.


That's one way to look at it. Another is that Canelo's being a pussy.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's true. We as fans see it that way, but idk if Canelo does. We know that he hasn't actually fought at 154 in over 2 years. And we see that he weighs more than GGG. But he thinks GGG is a strong middleweight and that Canelo himself is still a junior middleweight.


Exactly and if that's the case he needs to shit or get off the pot, same as Cotto. I understand that Cotto-Canelo is a big fight, and a very good fight (potentially, at least) _*without*_ the MW title being on the line, but you know as well as I do that both guys will be quite happy for the history books to record them as being "lineal MW champion", and that right there is some double standard BS.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mal said:


> Three weight titlist, one time World Champ. :hey


Yeah, he can have it one way or the other, but not both (no ****). All of a sudden his record doesn't look quite so stellar. :conf


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Well I do currently... But yeah, guess others will too.


I bet I can guess which title Miguel prefers. :hey


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I never had a problem with catch weights as long as it's reasonable, 2 guys meeting in the middle. Fighters of the past such as Hopkins, sweet pea and Ray leonard done it.... 

But this shit is getting out of hand now. Catch weights should be banned.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the thing is that GGG is the mandatory. If he lets the fight go to purse bid, then the WBC won't GAF that Canelo asked for a catchweight. They'll say either fight him or be stripped. So if he or Cotto stick on the catch weight in that scenario, they'll lose the title.
> 
> Now if the title wasn't up on the line, the catchweight wouldn't be as bad. It actually wouldn't be any worse than GGG asking Ward to fight at 164 since Cotto and Canelo never said they'd fight at 160 for anybody and GGG has offered to come down to 154 before.


Its not strickly true though. Cotto was happy enough with a 159 cw for Martinez, a 157 cw for Geale but wants a 155 cw for GGG. Alvarez offered a 157 cw for Cotto but wants 155 for GGG. Its all bullshit, that aint just aimed at Cotto/Canelo either as GGG done it himself and hosts of other fighters including Pacquaio, Floyd, Ward, Rigo, etc etc have used the bullshitty cws or tried to when it wasn't even needed.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lmfao fuck Canelo.
He learned from the Floyd fight that instead of draining himself he should drain his opponent? What a fucking hypocrite bitching about the CW vs Floyd but wanting to do the same vs GGG especially laughable considering that he hasn't made actual LMW in years


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I never had a problem with catch weights as long as it's reasonable, 2 guys meeting in the middle. Fighters of the past such as Hopkins, sweet pea and Ray leonard done it....
> 
> But this shit is getting out of hand now. Catch weights should be banned.


But it's NOT "2 guys meeting in the middle" and never was. It's a smaller fighter insisting that the other guy fight drained. It guarantees an unfair fight, with the bigger man not able to be at his best.

Hence, completely ridiculous.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> But it's NOT "2 guys meeting in the middle" and never was. It's a smaller fighter insisting that the other guy fight drained. It guarantees an unfair fight, with the bigger man not able to be at his best.
> 
> Hence, completely ridiculous.


Golovkin isn't even the bigger dude, he just can't drain as much cause he aint as young.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

He dont want to get steamrolled, understandably.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> What a fucking joke. GGG should just accept so Canelo has to put another roadblock.* I'm back to hoping Cotto wins now*. Honestly though, fuck them both, they should be stripped of the title if they won't defend at the weight.


Why? Cotto will probably want it at 154Â¼lbs, he's even more scurred of GGG than Canelo is.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> But it's NOT "2 guys meeting in the middle" and never was. It's a smaller fighter insisting that the other guy fight drained. It guarantees an unfair fight, with the bigger man not able to be at his best.
> 
> Hence, completely ridiculous.


hopkins had no probelm fighting "drained" against dlh, kp and winky


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> That's one way to look at it. Another is that Canelo's being a pussy.


another is that canelo is taking the playbook from floyd mayweather...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ut-needs-more-mass-to-defeat-floyd-mayweather

As Bob Velin of _USA Today_ elaborates,Canelo and his camp believe they were forced into the catchweight to give Mayweather an advantage. Mayweather and his team confirmed that notion:_We just took advantage of a situation. It's no different from basketball, football or baseball. You're always going to put your opposition at a disadvantage, if you can. You break 'em down and you go in for the kill...this is business at the end of the day, and we're going to hold his feet to the fire, and his manager the same way._

who took the play book from ray leonard


371989-06-12
160Thomas Hearns162ï¿½*46** 3 0*Caesars Palace, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*D*PTS12/12











referee: Richard Steele judges: Tom Kaczmarek 113-112, Dalby Shirley 112-112, Jerry Roth 112-113
WBC World super middleweight title
WBO World super middleweight title
Leonard knocked down in 3rd and 11th rds. 
​this is one single aspect from leonards brilliant and unquestionable career that i think he wishes that he could take back...he demanding a catchweight unification championship fight between two guys that fought in the same weight class

floyd mayweather dont give two fuks because hes the kind of guy who will shamelessly hold two championship belts hostage for two years without making a title defense against a ranked opponent whereas guys like pacqioua(vacant wbc belt), jones jr(ruiz wba belt) and leonard(lalondes wbc lhw belt) will vacate a belt that they cannot defend

cant blame floyd though because he konws that there are dumfuks on boxing forums who will claim that floyd shouldnt feel obligated to defend the 154 belts against a 160 champion who is willing to come down to 154 pounds because floyd is really a 147 even though he holds the 154 belts​


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Exactly and if that's the case he needs to shit or get off the pot, same as Cotto. I understand that Cotto-Canelo is a big fight, and a very good fight (potentially, at least) _*without*_ the MW title being on the line, but you know as well as I do that both guys will be quite happy for the history books to record them as being "lineal MW champion", and that right there is some double standard BS.


very true.



Chatty said:


> Its not strickly true though. Cotto was happy enough with a 159 cw for Martinez, a 157 cw for Geale but wants a 155 cw for GGG. Alvarez offered a 157 cw for Cotto but wants 155 for GGG. Its all bullshit, that aint just aimed at Cotto/Canelo either as GGG done it himself and hosts of other fighters including Pacquaio, Floyd, Ward, Rigo, etc etc have used the bullshitty cws or tried to when it wasn't even needed.


yeah good point about that. I think it Cotto's case, his is more blatant. He and Roach clearly just want to drain their opponent. Canelo isn't as big of an offender, but he's guilty as well. He fought his last 3 fights at 155 which didn't hurt his opponent. The extra weight did benefit him more though.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The double-standards of fans is *H I L A R I O U S.*Canelo fights at 154/155...a crystal clear JMW. He has never fought a fighter bigger than JMW (never drug a MW down in weight) and has taken on every fighter in HIS WEIGHT CLASS. Canelo is fighting Cotto who - although he is the supposed MW champion...and has never even fought at 160 yet - is also clearly also a mid-sized JMW. The take home here is that Canelo fights guys his own size and he takes on everyone including Lara and Trout who everyone claimed he would duck - and he went on to beat them both.
> 
> GGG, on the other hand, gets an unbelievable amount of slack. It's like Poochiao all over again. @QuincyK and @*Chatty* as well as a bunch of guys have already removed their lips from Pac's scrotum and attached them to Gennady's. It's literally funny to me.
> 
> Anyways, this dude GGG fights guys his own size (and GGG is clearly a mid-large MW since he weighed in ~170 pounds last week on fight night) *OR smaller*.


By your logic, Canelo is a mid-large MW because he regularly weighs 170 or higher on fight night.



Divi253 said:


> Not sure how nobody expected this... I figured Cotto and Canelo would demand a catchweight. WBC will side with them as they currently bring in more money, and GGG will be in the same spot as he is now.


A catchweight demand is not surprising, what's surprising is how low it is.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> By your logic, Canelo is a mid-large MW because he regularly weighs 170 or higher on fight night.
> 
> A catchweight demand is not surprising, what's surprising is how low it is.


I can see that.. Although we know Canelo is the 155lb Champion of the world.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Danny said:


> Why? Cotto will probably want it at 154Â¼lbs, he's even more scurred of GGG than Canelo is.


True but he is genuinely smaller than GGG at least. Not that it really matters, if you have a middleweight belt you should defend it at 160 but it's a little more understandable with Cotto. As I said though, they can both eat shit as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Modern boxing politics of the worst kind. SRR will be turning in his grave.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> A catchweight demand is not surprising, what's surprising is how low it is.


A catchweight demand is both surprising and utterly ridiculous. This fight is for is the middleweight championship of the world.

MIDDLEWEIGHT.

If Canelo wants a catchweight, he needs to pull a Riddick Bowe and dump the belt in the trash.

End of discussion.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I already /threaded this shithole topic. Why are you kids still talking about it?

Canelo fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter. Canelo will not hold 160lb belt hostage. Canelo fights at 155 and has no issue making weight.

GGG fights at 160 and calls out 147lb fighters...even offering to meet those fighters at 154 (Manny, Floyd). Similarly GGG calls out select larger opponents (Froch, JCC) and will meet them at 168. However, for other fighters GGG believes they have to accommodate him. GGG will not meet Ward at 168 and instead requires a 164 catchweight...even though GGG has already said he's willing to fight at 168 against other guys.

GGG is against 154 or 155 to fight Cotto or Canelo even though he's already said he's willing to make 154 for Mayweather/Pacquiao. Yet - in the fact of all this truth and honesty - some of you dipshits still can't add 1 + 1. It's truly sad.

GGG is a goddamn diva and is not the champ he likes to pretend he is. He is no PFP #1 and hardly cracks my Top 10


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its not strickly true though. Cotto was happy enough with a 159 cw for Martinez, a 157 cw for Geale but wants a 155 cw for GGG. *Alvarez offered a 157 cw for Cotto but wants 155 for GGG.* Its all bullshit, that aint just aimed at Cotto/Canelo either as GGG done it himself and hosts of other fighters including Pacquaio, Floyd, Ward, Rigo, etc etc have used the bullshitty cws or tried to when it wasn't even needed.


This is the only logical post I've seen from Canelo haters thus far. For the record Canelo offered a 156lb catchweight, but your point is strong nonetheless. It still does not come close to GGG's cowardice but a good point indeed.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL Canelo weight. He knows how drained he was against Mayweather and how that affected his performance (he would have lost anyway because he's not that good) so he wants the bigger threat GGG to be drained too so he has a better shot at fighting him. I enjoy watching Canelo fight but this Canelo weight shit has got to go. Him and Cotto both need to let their opponents fight at the full MW limit or fuck off out of the division


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> ... GGG fights at 160 and calls out 147lb fighters...even offering to meet those fighters at 154 (Manny, Floyd).


Yes, but not for the MW championship of the world. There's a HUGE difference.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Him and Cotto both need to let their opponents fight at the full MW limit or fuck off out of the division


This line alone indicates you have no clue what you're talking about in regards to Canelo and his track record


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I already /threaded this shithole topic. Why are you kids still talking about it?
> 
> Canelo fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter. Canelo will not hold 160lb belt hostage. *Canelo fights at 155 and has no issue making weight*.
> 
> ...


:think that doesn't make sense


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Muff said:


> :think that doesn't make sense


bjl12 is drunk on Canelo's semen, don't expect any sense to come out of his mouth.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Clearly Canelo doesn't want to fight GGG anytime soon, but what does Cotto do if he beats Canelo?

It looks like he has to fight GGG or relinquish the belt.

If he relinquish's the belt, does he retire or chase after a Jnr Middleweight title?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Clearly Canelo doesn't want to fight GGG anytime soon, but what does Cotto do if he beats Canelo?
> 
> It looks like he has to fight GGG or relinquish the belt.
> 
> If he relinquish's the belt, does he retire or chase after a Jnr Middleweight title?


If he relinquishes the belt perhaps he can fight for one of the women's titles, as that would be more fitting.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I already /threaded this shithole topic. Why are you kids still talking about it?
> 
> Canelo fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter. Canelo will not hold 160lb belt hostage. Canelo fights at 155 and has no issue making weight.
> 
> ...


You can't turn this around, I love Canelo but this is bullshit. And GGG offered to go to 154 to fight the 154 unified champion Floyd, you can't spin that any other way. Canelo will be fighting for the middleweight championship, he is bigger than GGG but is just a very good cutter, he shuld fight GGG at 160, no ifs, no buts.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

JamieC said:


> You can't turn this around, I love Canelo but this is bullshit. And GGG offered to go to 154 to fight the 154 unified champion Floyd, you can't spin that any other way. Canelo will be fighting for the middleweight championship, he is bigger than GGG but is just a very good cutter, he shuld fight GGG at 160, no ifs, no buts.


Only just noticed this discussion Jamie,and only read yours. So if this has already been said forgive me. Good observation about Canelo being a good cutter. Id never thought about it but it must be true. I thought as he got older he'd be naturally up at 160 as he looks a big lad,bigger than almost anybody I've seen him against. I think the only way Cotto can be competitive is if he's dead at the weight. At 160 he'd get destroyed. But wanting GGG to come down? Ridiculous. I think its just his handlers,and maybe his,way of avoiding Golovkin for the time being. Hell fight him at 160,just not yet. And probably hopes Golovkin will go up to 168 in a year or so. If Billy Joe beats Lee,which is a tall order,Im sure hell avoid a unification. ALL his previous contenders have gone in with him to do their best. I see Canelo as a cut above that. When he goes up to middle,hell want to actually win,whether or not its GGG.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I already /threaded this shithole topic. Why are you kids still talking about it?
> 
> Canelo fighting Cotto because Cotto is a good fighter. Canelo will not hold 160lb belt hostage. Canelo fights at 155 and has no issue making weight.
> 
> ...


Sorry dude but that's pure nonsensical gibberish.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This line alone indicates you have no clue what you're talking about in regards to Canelo and his track record


My mistake. I forgot Canelo isn't in the MW division, he has his very own weight division just for himself. Doesn't matter that he weighs in OVER the junior middleweight limit and his weigh in weight is within the Middleweight division.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because he already said he would move up eventually. It's just a matter of when.
> 
> And the WBC has already made it clear that the winner has to fight their mandatory right away in GGG. They have 15 days to decide whether they'll fight or not
> 
> DLH fought Hopkins at a catch weight


I know that but DLH never had looked as big as Canelo has. Canelo already weighs in mid 170s during fights and he looks solid. DLH looked pudgy above 160. Even though he is taller his frame just couldnt carry weight well after 160 pounds.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> A catchweight demand is both surprising and utterly ridiculous.


You expected Canelo to say he'd be willing to fight GGG at 160? I didn't, but I didn't expect a 155 catchweight either, that's really pushing it.



bjl12 said:


> GGG is against 154 or 155 to fight Cotto or Canelo even though he's already said he's willing to make 154 for Mayweather/Pacquiao.


Because Mayweather and Pacquiao are smaller than Canelo and Cotto, and are not middleweight champions like the Canelo/Cotto winner will be.



KERRIGAN said:


> Clearly Canelo doesn't want to fight GGG anytime soon, but what does Cotto do if he beats Canelo?
> 
> It looks like he has to fight GGG or relinquish the belt.
> 
> If he relinquish's the belt, does he retire or chase after a Jnr Middleweight title?


I used to think Cotto would retire immediately if he beats Canelo but he just signed a contract with RocNation, I doubt it was just for a couple of fights. I think he'll probably vacate the WBC and go after the WBO.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

This us dangerous for Canelo. It's a clear duck but what happens if GGG accepts and pulls his card anyway?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Plutus said:


> This us dangerous for Canelo. It's a clear duck but what happens if GGG accepts and pulls his card anyway?


GGG isn't going to accept a 155 catchweight.
If he did his handlers would have failed him.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> My mistake. I forgot Canelo isn't in the MW division, he has his very own weight division just for himself. Doesn't matter that he weighs in OVER the junior middleweight limit and *his weigh in weight is within the Middleweight division*.





Mushin said:


> Because Mayweather and Pacquiao are smaller than Canelo and Cotto, and are not *middleweight champions like the Canelo/Cotto winner will be*.


If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.

Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.

GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Golovkin should snub Canelo and cotto until they step up for real.
Golovkin needs to fight winner of Lee/Saunders and shame cotto and Canelo into a legit MW fight. Pair of frauds at this weight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


:rofl

Stop talking shit.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


Wait, aren't you one of those who roast Pac for fighting Margo at 150?

Because that would be very hypocritical to diss one guy and defend another for basically the same thing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> :rofl
> 
> Stop talking shit.


that idiot is on my ignore list and the only time i see his lunacy is when someone unfortunately captions his moronic flomo posts

lmfao

_*Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. **GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.*_

this is the second dumfuk dumbest thing ive read this week and only behind shinydumfukdiscoball claiming that since ggg weighs 170 pounds on fight night, even though he weighed 160 the day before at the weigh in, that makes him a smw like andre ward

no coincidence the dumbest shit ive read this week comes from two dumfuk clown flomos


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> that idiot is on my ignore list and the only time i see his lunacy is when someone unfortunately captions his moronic flomo posts
> 
> lmfao
> 
> ...


It's just completely ridiculous. I can't believe anyone calling himself a boxing fan can think it's defensible. :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> It's just completely ridiculous. I can't believe anyone calling himself a boxing fan can think it's defensible. :lol:


ggg needs to beat middleweights at catch weights of 155, 156, 157, 158 and 159 if he wants to be _*UNIFIED *_and _*UNDISPUTED

*_fuken flomos

always the dumbest guys in the room


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


If Gennady wants to be unified and undisputed he only has to make the 160 pound weight limit, not a special snowflake 155 division specifically made for Canelo who is simply refusing to fight men his own size.

He agreed 154 against a welterweight (Lmw champ) who has belts and is the undisputed champ at 154, not Canelo who is unable to make 154.
He agrees 154 against lmw champions, Canelo is not a lmw champion.

GGG wanting 164 pounds for Ward..., while I'd rather not see such a catchweight it's still different because Gennady isn't holding a SMW belt hostage while demanding catchweights.

"GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight."
So wanting to fight the lineal middleweight champion of the world at 160 pounds is something to laugh about according to you?
You're retarded.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

didn't GGG say its not an issue going down in weight?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> didn't GGG say its not an issue going down in weight?


to fight for the 154 belt, yes, not an issue as he would be challenging for the 154 belt

to fight for the 160 belt, yes it would be an issue, because he would be challenging for the 160 belt

its really not that difficult to understand


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg needs to beat middleweights at catch weights of 155, 156, 157, 158 and 159 if he wants to be _*UNIFIED *_and _*UNDISPUTED
> 
> *_fuken flomos
> 
> always the dumbest guys in the room


:conf Seems perfectly reasonable. :lol: atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> to fight for the 154 belt, yes, not an issue as he would be challenging for the 154 belt
> 
> to fight for the 160 belt, yes, because he would be challenging for the 160 belt
> 
> its really not that difficult to understand


I think he meant physically. Golovkin says he'd be fine physically at 154 (I don't believe him personally). If so then coming down to whatever catchweight shouldn't be a problem. Now of course with the MW title on the line and ethically, asking for a catchweight is bullshit. Them asking for a catchweight is just an attempt to drain Ward oops I mean Golovkin because they can't beat him at the full weight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How much would GGG get fined if he agreed to the catchweight but weighed in at 160


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think he meant physically. Golovkin says he'd be fine physically at 154 (I don't believe him personally). If so then coming down to whatever catchweight shouldn't be a problem.Now of course with the MW title on the line and ethically, asking for a catchweight is bullshit. Them asking for a catchweight is just an attempt to drain Ward oops I mean Golovkin because they can't beat him at the full weight.


is it too hard for you to understand that it is perfectly normal for two champions at two different weight classes to meet at a catchweight and it is not perfectly normal for two champions within the same weight classes to fight at a contract weight?

you know what im talking about, right?
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1773349-canelo-alvarez-makes-weight-but-needs-more-mass-to-defeat-floyd-mayweather

Canelo and his camp believe they were forced into the catchweight to give Mayweather an advantage. Mayweather and his team confirmed that notion:

_*We just took advantage of a situation. It's no different from basketball, football or baseball. You're always going to put your opposition at a disadvantage, if you can. You break 'em down and you go in for the kill...this is business at the end of the day, and we're going to hold his feet to the fire, and his manager the same way.*_
​


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> is it too hard for you to inerstand that it is perfectly normal for two champions at two different weight classes to meet at a catchweight and it is not perfectly normal for two champions within the same weight classes to fight at a contract weight?
> 
> you know what im talking about, right?
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1773349-canelo-alvarez-makes-weight-but-needs-more-mass-to-defeat-floyd-mayweather
> ...


Floyd tried draining Canelo 2lbs, Golovkin tired draining Ward 4lbs and Canelo tried draining Golovkin 5lbs. I got it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd tried draining Canelo 2lbs, Golovkin tired draining Ward 4lbs and Canelo tried draining Golovkin 5lbs. I got it.


apparantly not so let me educate you again.


_*is it too hard for you to understand that it is perfectly normal for two champions at two different weight classes to meet at a catchweight and it is not perfectly normal for two champions within the same weight classes to fight at a contract weight?*_

hopefully, you will finally understand what im trying to tell you


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> apparantly not so let me educate you again.
> 
> 
> _*is it too hard for you to understand that it is perfectly normal for two champions at two different weight classes to meet at a catchweight and it is not perfectly normal for two champions within the same weight classes to fight at a contract weight?*_
> ...


Ward should ask Kovalev for a catchweight then instead of being a man and moving up to 175


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward should ask Kovalev for a catchweight then instead of being a man and moving up to 175


Ward's last fight was already at LtHW BBall. Remind me how many fights GGG has had at SprMW already.

And you should know, the 164 attempt to face Ward was never mentioned for the title. If you can find something that said it would be for Ward's titles, I'll concede that point. But GGG's made it clear for a while now that he wants to unify MW. So that fight, as well as the mentioned fights versus Froch or Chavez jr at SprMW, were going to be one shots at 168, then back to 160 for the belts.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward should ask Kovalev for a catchweight then instead of being a man and moving up to 175


i dont remember anyone complaining about 140 chavez asking for a 145 catchweight with 147 whitaker even though pernell was the 140 champ just one year prior

also, one could make a case that ward is a 175 fighter now so that would mean that andre would be asking for a _*contract*_ weight championship fight with kovalev which would be the same weasel move that floyd did with canelo in their 152 championship unification fight

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691886


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ward's last fight was already at LtHW BBall. Remind me how many fights GGG has had at SprMW already.
> 
> And you should know, the 164 attempt to face Ward was never mentioned for the title. If you can find something that said it would be for Ward's titles, I'll concede that point. But GGG's made it clear for a while now that he wants to unify MW. So that fight, as well as the mentioned fights versus Froch or Chavez jr at SprMW, were going to be one shots at 168, then back to 160 for the belts.


then Ward should fight Kovalev at 172. Simple. And my problem with Golovkin's catchweight against Ward is that it's meant to drain Ward. Yall can't claim Ward is a big SMW or that he's a light heavyweight and then claim asking for 164 is ok at the same time.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> _*then Ward should fight Kovalev at 172.*_ Simple. And my problem with Golovkin's catchweight against Ward is that it's meant to drain Ward. Yall can't claim Ward is a big SMW or that he's a light heavyweight and then claim asking for 164 is ok at the same time.


no shame in that at all if andre ward is campaigning as a 168 which no longer seems to be the case


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont remember anyone complaining about 140 chavez asking for a 145 catchweight with 147 whitaker even though pernell was the 140 champ just one year prior
> 
> also, one could make a case that ward is a 175 fighter now so that would mean that andre would be asking for a _*contract*_ weight championship fight with kovalev which would be the same weasel move that floyd did with canelo in their 154 championship unification fight
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=691886


Honestly asking for a 2lb catchweight isn't that bad. If Golovkin asked Ward to fight at 166, I wouldn't be super opposed to it. We know losing weight is harder than gaining it. So simply meeting in the middle isn't a good alternative.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> then Ward should fight Kovalev at 172. Simple. And my problem with Golovkin's catchweight against Ward is that it's meant to drain Ward. Yall can't claim Ward is a big SMW or that he's a light heavyweight and then claim asking for 164 is ok at the same time.


Ward and Kovalev can fight at whatever weight they agree at BBall. Wow, meant to drain, well, no shit man. What the heck do you thin everyone who uses them for have in mind? But unlike you, I don't automatically call it a drain, because I'm not arrogant enough to act like I know everything, or place silly rules to things like this. Maybe GGG can make 154 just fine. Maybe Ward can make 164 just fine. None of us know, but I'm not the one acting like it's a given.

BTW, I didn't claim anything you said in that post. Just pointing out the differences in the two situations, which you probably think are the same.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Honestly asking for a 2lb catchweight isn't that bad. If Golovkin asked Ward to fight at 166, I wouldn't be super opposed to it. We know losing weight is harder than gaining it. So simply meeting in the middle isn't a good alternative.


not a good alternative for the guy that needs to lose the weight which by theory evens out the weight disadvantage that the lower weight fighter must overcome

and thats why ward would not agree to an amicable resolution to the 160 champ fighting the 168 champ not to mention the 168 champ being the chump calling out the champ from the lower weight class


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto and Canelo are competing at MW, why should another MW have to fight them for a title at a catchweight when both will be MW title holders?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ward and Kovalev can fight at whatever weight they agree at BBall. Wow, meant to drain, well, no shit man. What the heck do you thin everyone who uses them for have in mind? But unlike you, I don't automatically call it a drain, because I'm not arrogant enough to act like I know everything, or place silly rules to things like this. Maybe GGG can make 154 just fine. Maybe Ward can make 164 just fine. None of us know, but I'm not the one acting like it's a given.
> 
> BTW, I didn't claim anything you said in that post. Just pointing out the differences in the two situations, which you probably think are the same.


lol ok, so when I say that Golovkin tried to drain Ward, don't get mad. 


quincy k said:


> not a good alternative for the guy that needs to lose the weight which by theory evens out the weight disadvantage that the lower weight fighter must overcome
> 
> and thats why ward would not agree to an amicable resolution to the 160 champ fighting the 168 champ not to mention the 168 champ being the chump calling out the champ from the lower weight class


yeah but gaining 4lbs is MUCH easier than cutting an extra 4lbs on the weight you already cut. Pacquiao asking Cotto to come to 145 isn't optimal, but I don't think it's the end of the world. If they fought at 143, I would take a lot of credit away for that win. Same with Ward at 164 or Golovkin at 155


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol ok, so when I say that Golovkin tried to drain Ward, don't get mad.
> 
> yeah but gaining 4lbs is MUCH easier than cutting an extra 4lbs on the weight you already cut. Pacquiao asking Cotto to come to 145 isn't optimal, but I don't think it's the end of the world. If they fought at 143, I would take a lot of credit away for that win. Same with Ward at 164 or Golovkin at 155


paq/cotto was a catchweight between the 140 and the 147 and, imo, paq was already thinking about campaigning at 147 and that was the case as he has yet to fight again at 140.

ggg has made it clear that the 168 fights are a one and done and would only be made if they made sense. you are looking only at the negative and not the positive and it is pretty black and white.

160 ggg offering to go fight 168 champion froch at 168 in wembley is bad ass. that would be the same as 168 ward going to canada and fighting 175 stevenson(pretty much thought of as the number 2 lhw).

and since ward wouldnt even fight adonis at 168, _*in oakland, *_then we can stop with the comparason of recent andre ward and gennady golovkin and who they are willing, and not wiling, to fight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol ok, so when I say that Golovkin tried to drain Ward, don't get mad.


I didn't get mad. Just pointing out that a fighter going down a little does not automatically mean they are drained. It's different for all fighters. Personally, I think GGG can move down to 154-155 and be fine, because from his 30 day out weigh ins, and activity, he seems to have a good grasp on his weight.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> then Ward should fight Kovalev at 172. Simple. And my problem with Golovkin's catchweight against Ward is that it's meant to drain Ward. *Yall can't claim Ward is a big SMW or that he's a light heavyweight and then claim asking for 164 is ok at the same time*.


Good point.
I really think both GGG and Ward are better off keeping each others name out of their mouths, their little mini feud is becoming the next Pacquiao/Mayweather beef lol. It's ironic though, GGG team said he would fight anyone from 154 to 168 but he won't go up for Ward, and Ward said he would try to make 160 for Floyd but won't try 164 for GGG.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dont u guys get tired of these circular arguments about weight draining?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Good point.
> I really think both GGG and Ward are better off keeping each others name out of their mouths, their little mini feud is becoming the next Pacquiao/Mayweather beef lol. It's ironic though, GGG team said he would fight anyone from 154 to 168 but he won't go up for Ward, and Ward said he would try to make 160 for Floyd but won't try 164 for GGG.


i have never seen a quote where gennady golovkin himself has said that he would fight andre ward at 168

i have seen qoutes from andre ward saying that he would fight floyd mayweather at 160 pounds and that he would not fight gennady golovkin at 164


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

quincy k said:


> *i have never seen a quote where gennady golovkin himself has said that he would fight ander ward at 168*
> 
> i have seen qoutes from andre ward saying that he would fight floyd mayweather at 160 pounds and that he would not fight gennady golovkin at 164


Yeah i think it was Abel and his big mouth, it was back when you asked Gennady a question about his fight and he would answer you with some random incoherent gibberish lol.

Regardless the damage from that statement is still around.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg needs to beat middleweights at catch weights of 155, 156, 157, 158 and 159 if he wants to be _*UNIFIED *_and _*UNDISPUTED
> 
> *_fuken flomos
> 
> always the dumbest guys in the room


What about the 155.5, 156.5, 157.5, 158.5 and the 159.5 catchweights? You cant forget those...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> GGG wanting 164 pounds for Ward..., while I'd rather not see such a catchweight it's still different because Gennady isn't holding a SMW belt hostage while demanding catchweights.


Basically blew GGG with that statement


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Basically blew GGG with that statement


The 164 fight never mentioned the titles you know.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


LOL. You will obviously defend Canelo to any extent, even if that means making up new rules for weight classes specifically to fit for him. I could easily point out all the stupid things you just mentioned in that post, but you wouldn't understand it anyway, so I won't even bother. Enjoy your Caneloweight class


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Basically blew GGG with that statement


So show me the 168 belt GGG is holding hostage by demanding a catchweight.
If Canelo wasn't fighting for a lineal title then the catchweight demand was fine sort of.

But if* you have a 160 belt then a catchweight is gay as fuck, even when warrior Oscar did it.
*Or are going to fight for one before facing the other man.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> The 164 fight never mentioned the titles you know.


Who gives a fuck about titles? This shit is stupid. There's 4+ titles at each weight class. They don't do nothin but "collect dust" and they hold no value. The fans know who the champions are. Belts are honestly just minor bargaining chips, nothing more


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Who gives a fuck about titles? This shit is stupid. There's 4+ titles at each weight class. They don't do nothin but "collect dust" and they hold no value. The fans know who the champions are. Belts are honestly just minor bargaining chips, nothing more


I didn't think you would understand. You're about as intuitive as Michigan warrior.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/gggs-coach-if-youre-not-real-160-fight-title--97352


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


This is pretty shocking and embarrassing if it's meant to be a serious post. I guess you would have been OK with Floyd asking for a 148 catchweight for his fight against Canelo? And you would have said Canelo is not a true Jr middleweight champion if he doesn't accept, right? And I guess Hopkins was not an undisputed middleweight champion because he never fought at all the catchweights possible above 154 up to 160. Actually he couldn't because there's an infinity of possible catchweights in that range. What about the 154.1, 154.2, 154.3...etc catchweights? This is beyond ridiculous.



quincy k said:


> i have never seen a quote where gennady golovkin himself has said that he would fight andre ward at 168


He said it in a post fight interview, I think it was the Proksa fight. Kellerman asked him if he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168 and he said yes, then Kellerman asked him "Would you fight Andre Ward?" and GGG said "Yeah, why not?". He didn't say at what weight but due to the previous question the implication was that it would be at 168. Doesn't matter much at this point though.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> He said it in a post fight interview, I think it was the Proksa fight. Kellerman asked him if he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168 and he said yes, then Kellerman asked him "Would you fight Andre Ward?" and GGG said "Yeah, why not?". He didn't say at what weight but due to the previous question the implication was that it would be at 168. Doesn't matter much at this point though.


This is true, I remember it clearly.

- But when did Golovkin HIMSELF then say he WOULDN'T fight Ward? I can't recall a single instance.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> This is pretty shocking and embarrassing if it's meant to be a serious post. I guess you would have been OK with Floyd asking for a 148 catchweight for his fight against Canelo? And you would have said Canelo is not a true Jr middleweight champion if he doesn't accept, right? And I guess Hopkins was not an undisputed middleweight champion because he never fought at all the catchweights possible above 154 up to 160. Actually he couldn't because there's an infinity of possible catchweights in that range. What about the 154.1, 154.2, 154.3...etc catchweights? This is beyond ridiculous.
> 
> He said it in a post fight interview, I think it was the Proksa fight. Kellerman asked him if he was willing to fight anybody from 154 to 168 and he said yes, then Kellerman asked him "Would you fight Andre Ward?" and GGG said "Yeah, why not?". He didn't say at what weight but due to the previous question the implication was that it would be at 168. Doesn't matter much at this point though.


i remember golovkin saying yes, maybe

and then all the racists dumfuk clown flomos immediately took it as 160 golovkin had to fight the undefeated pfp #2 168 andre ward at 168 and not 164 pounds or he was "ducking" him

seriously, how can a guy that fights at 160 pounds, who has theoretically never fought at 168 pounds and weighs 165 pounds 30 days out, be duckin a champion that fights at 168 pounds?

only in dumfuk flomo land can you have that type of retarded thinking. the same retarded idiots that said manny pacquioa was taking peds or a-side meth because his head looked liked it got bigger


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i remember golovkin saying yes, maybe
> 
> and then all the racists dumfuk clown flomos immediately took it as 160 golovkin had to fight the undefeated pfp #2 168 andre ward at 168 and not 164 pounds or he was "ducking" him
> 
> ...


You've got some serious issues.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You've got some serious issues.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


still obssessing over me?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ather-over-Canelo/page7&p=2138342#post2138342

seriously, who continues to try and interact with someone on an internet forum that wants nothing to do with them? you stalked me for nine months after losing some dumb floyd mayweather argument

get some help


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You've got some serious issues.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


no wonder youve reverted back to your flomo stalking mode. youre one of those idiot flomos that somehow thinks that a 160 can "duck" a 168

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?76141-Golovkins-pay-per-view-numbers-enormous/page4

almost as dumb as your bobby pacqioao theory

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196

in all seriousness i think that you have race issues and i want nothing to do with you. please do not caption my posts or mention me and i will respect the same


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> no wonder youve reverted back to your flomo stalking mode. youre one of those idiot flomos that somehow thinks that a 160 can "duck" a 168
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?76141-Golovkins-pay-per-view-numbers-enormous/page4
> 
> ...


Yeah , yeah... dumfuk flomo and such.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL you Caneloturds are reminding me of King Khan when Amir fought Danny Garcia :roflatsch

So much for the whole Canelo being a fearless mexican warrior angle you guys have been pulling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

scorpion said:


> LOL you Caneloturds are reminding me of King Khan when Amir fought Danny Garcia :roflatsch
> 
> So much for the whole Canelo being a fearless mexican warrior angle you guys have been pulling.


Lol. It's pretty surprising how many Canelo haters there are on this board. Dude hasn't even won his upcoming fight and he's already ducking.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol. It's pretty surprising how many Canelo haters there are on this board. Dude hasn't even won his upcoming fight and he's already ducking.


He hasn't even won,let alone made an official demand yet. People are jumping the gun on this one. Could happen, but until then, nothing to fret about.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Personally I feel like GGG isn't even going to fight Cotto/Canelo next. If Cotto wins, the fight will fall apart over a catchweight.* If Canelo wins, he'll say he isn't a real middleweight yet and fight Timothy Bradley at 154.*


lol told yall 
http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14359/bradley-rios-winner-vs-canelo


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol told yall
> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/14359/bradley-rios-winner-vs-canelo


Canelo will have more options then GGG. So he will make the calls. Its up to GGG to go for the money or go for the belt.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Canelo will have more options then GGG. So he will make the calls. Its up to GGG to go for the money or go for the belt.


A number one contender, and mandatory challenger, should not have to go through hoops like that to get the shot they earned. Hope you agree with that.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Canelo is too big for either Bradley or Rios. He's just looking for another Kirkland espn type highlight knockout.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659201980594655232
Thumbs down, Canelo. Thumbs down.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> A number one contender, and mandatory challenger, should not have to go through hoops like that to get the shot they earned. Hope you agree with that.


Yea sounds about right. But Canelo holds the cards. He can vacate the belt and have a ton of options if he were to defeat Cotto. If that happens then GGG will have to decide if he wants to fight Canelo at 155 for the money. Or if he will hold his ground and go after the vacated belt.

Not really commenting whats right or wrong just commenting on what seem to be progressing.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this isn't how he truly feels and that's me being optimistic. TBH I don't see Canelo beating GGG but don't like all this primadonna crap. Again me being naïve Im sure his team is pushing for this way more than he is.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Cotto reading this thread like


__
http://instagr.am/p/9EFstoR1L8/


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> If you want to play that angle where 155 = MW than play it the whole way and not partially. Canelo fights at 155 MIDDLEWEIGHT and wants to defend his MW title at a weight within the MW limit. GGG needs to meet the whole range of MW and not just the tailend if he wants to be UNIFIED and UNDISPUTED.
> 
> Other than that you all are talking nonsense. GGG tries to dictate weight against different foes. He's willing to meet WW fighters at 154 and SMW fighters at 168 if you're not Andre Ward. However, for JMW fighters he requires them to come to his weight...even though he agreed to fight at 154 for other fighters. Canelo and Cotto are legitimate 155 pounders because they make 155 pounds. There's no...they're 160 lbers because they fight at 155. They are both 155 lbers. If they choose to cut weight - and do it successfully - that's their choice. They fight at 155.
> 
> GGG is calling out the unified WBC champion and demanding they come to his weight. It's lol. As you all have pointed out...MW = 155-160. So learn how to make the weight throughout the class.


:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Who gives a fuck about titles? This shit is stupid. There's 4+ titles at each weight class. They don't do nothin but "collect dust" and they hold no value. The fans know who the champions are. Belts are honestly just minor bargaining chips, nothing more


Yeah absolutely, and who gives a fuck about weight classes too, right? :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

About 3 weeks till Canelo/Cotto and the talk is all about Canelo/GGG. :lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> About 3 weeks till Canelo/Cotto and the talk is all about Canelo/GGG. :lol:


:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Uh oh.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-still-firm-on-155-pounds-golovkin-showdown--100350

At least he says "at whatever weight".


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-still-firm-on-155-pounds-golovkin-showdown--100350
> 
> At least he says "at whatever weight".


It's going to be at a catchweight. People need to realize this. No amount of crying over titles, weight classes, etc. will change it. Boxing is as much of a business as it is a sport right now.

Golovkin is in a tough position. If he pushes too much, Canelo just vacates the title and heads back down a division. Golovkin loses his chance at a great win and a career high-payday. Essentially, Golovkin goes and kicks rocks fighting someone like Heiland or Magomedov for the vacant title.

I think 158 lbs. is a fair catchweight. Canelo had to drop in weight to fight Mayweather too even though they were both champions in the same division. It sounds like Canelo still has a chip on his shoulder over that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It's going to be at a catchweight. People need to realize this. No amount of crying over titles, weight classes, etc. will change it. Boxing is as much of a business as it is a sport right now.
> 
> Golovkin is in a tough position. If he pushes too much, Canelo just vacates the title and heads back down a division. Golovkin loses his chance at a great win and a career high-payday. Essentially, Golovkin goes and kicks rocks fighting someone like Heiland or Magomedov for the vacant title.
> 
> I think 158 lbs. is a fair catchweight. Canelo had to drop in weight to fight Mayweather too even though they were both champions in the same division. It sounds like Canelo still has a chip on his shoulder over that.


Agreed, I think Canelo is just doing what was done to him. Without enforcement, fighters will negotiate to their advantage. Up to the WBC to say 160 or no fight; Canelo said if that were the case he'd be ready. 158 wouldn't bother me much though, I just want it to happen.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agreed, _*I think Canelo is just doing what was done to him. *_Without enforcement, fighters will negotiate to their advantage. Up to the WBC to say 160 or no fight; Canelo said if that were the case he'd be ready. 158 wouldn't bother me much though, I just want it to happen.


floyd didnt defend his 154 belts against a ranked 154 opponent for two years

so canelo has every reason to do the same?

its disgusting what floyd did just the same as its disgusting that canelo is asking for a contract weight in a title unification.

fortunately, the wbc is going to strip him and restore some dignity back to the sport that mayweather and cotto took away.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The fight will happen at a catch-weight but it won't be at 155. I assume that the negotiation that led to Golovkin and Canelo each being allowed to take a 'hype fight' before meeting each other wasn't just verbally agreed but contractually agreed. There's clearly a long agreement at play here. Canelo's team know that the focus of critics is on him fighting at 155. If they can establish the perception that Canelo fighting at anything above 155 is a reluctant concession on their part then they can establish the perception that Golovkin fighting under 160 is a reasonable concession for Golovkin's team to make. The fight will happen, no doubt. at 157 presumably.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> floyd didnt defend his 154 belts against a ranked 154 opponent for two years
> 
> so canelo has every reason to do the same?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying either is positive. At the same time I don't throw a crying fit anytime a catch weight is brought up. The sport's dignity is about more than belts being fought 2 pounds north or south of where they are and there are worse things wrong with boxing than that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not saying either is positive. At the same time I don't throw a crying fit anytime a catch weight is brought up. The sport's dignity is about more than belts being fought 2 pounds north or south of where they are and there are worse things wrong with boxing than that.


absolutely nothing wrong with a catchweight between two champions in different weight classes

everything wrong with a contract weight fight between two champions in a title fight in the same weight class

iirc, you had leonard/hearns in 1989, dlh/hopkins in 2004 and now all of a sudden it is becoming common place, and emarrasingly accepted by fans, for unification or title fights to be at contract weights with floyd, cotto and canelo enforcing them in a span of less than three years when the last two took place over a span of 25 years


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> absolutely nothing wrong with a catchweight between two champions in different weight classes
> 
> everything wrong with a contract weight fight between two champions in a title fight in the same weight class
> 
> iirc, you had leonard/hearns in 1989, dlh/hopkins in 2004 and now all of a sudden it is becoming common place, and emarrasingly accepted by fans, for unification or title fights to be at contract weights with floyd, cotto and canelo enforcing them in a span of less than three years when the last two took place over a span of 25 years


Duran-De Jesus, Leonard-Lalonde, Matthysse-Peterson, Williams-Martinez 2, Garcia-Salka, Garcia-Peterson, Pacquiao-Cotto, Pacquiao-Marquez 3, Porter-Broner. Plenty more.

To quote this article:
*
People uptight about catchweight bouts are focused on the wrong problem. Moaning and groaning about a couple of pounds when more often than not they have little or no bearing on what transpires in the ring is akin to fretting about the cut of your jib as the ship sinks.*

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13134700/porter-broner-history-catchweight-fights

In this case it would disadvantage GGG greatly to come to 155. But he's not a huge MW. If he can make 158 well, it's just a minor annoyance to me.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Duran-De Jesus, Leonard-Lalonde, Matthysse-Peterson, Williams-Martinez 2, Garcia-Salka, Garcia-Peterson, Pacquiao-Cotto, Pacquiao-Marquez 3, Porter-Broner. Plenty more.
> 
> To quote this article:
> *
> ...


leonard/lalonde was a catchweight fight between two champions in different weight classes as was paq/cotto and paq/jmm 3. peterson/matthysse was not a title fight nor was garcia/salka/peterson or porter/broner

nothing wrong with contract weight fights when there is no belt on the line


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> leonard/lalonde was a catchweight fight between two champions in different weight classes as was paq/cotto and paq/jmm 3. peterson/matthysse was not a title fight nor was garcia/salka/peterson or porter/broner
> 
> nothing wrong with contract weight fights when there is no belt on the line


Pacquiao wasn't really in a different weight class as Cotto. I'll give you Marquez. Peterson-Matthysse/Garcia may not have been for a title, but how wack is it that whoever won that fight wouldn't be champion? Why be a champion then?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Pacquiao wasn't really in a different weight class as Cotto. I'll give you Marquez. Peterson-Matthysse/Garcia may not have been for a title, but how wack is it that whoever won that fight wouldn't be champion? Why be a champion then?


paq was the 140 ibo champ fighting 147 wbo champ cotto where manny then defended his belt against clottey at the full 147 weight limit in his first title defense

absolutely nothing wrong with that


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

So funny seeing the Canelo fans defend this shit.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Duran-De Jesus,


Not a title fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Not a title fight.


Doesn't matter as much as the fact it was the two best at the weight at the time IMO. But you're right.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Doesn't matter as much as the fact it was the two best at the weight at the time IMO. But you're right.


the whole argument here is not about who is the perceived best in the division it is about the integrity of the belt and its respected weight limits.

if you are only willing to defend the belt at anything less than the belts weight limit then give the fuker up to someone that will


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the whole argument here is not about who is the perceived best in the division it is about the integrity of the belt and its respected weight limits.
> 
> if you are only willing to defend the belt at anything less than the belts weight limit then give the fuker up to someone that will


Having a "non-title fight" is just as pointless to me.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Having a "non-title fight" is just as pointless to me.


nothing wrong with catchweight non-title fights like hopkins/winky/pavlik.

like golf, boxing has over 100 years of heritage and has rules that should not be broken by someone who thinks that he is bigger than the sport

nothing worse than gambling against some dumfuk on a golf course who hits a ball OB, then decides to take a drop about where the ball went out of bounds and say that hell take a two stroke penalty instead of replaying where originally hit the ball because thats how "he and his friends have always done it."

golf and boxing are more or less sports of honor and you dont go around making shit up that suits what you feel is in your best interest


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Having a "non-title fight" is just as pointless to me.


For whatever reason, Champs from yesteryear use to do it all the time.


----------

